# Greek Naval Vessel In Collision



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

A Greek Navy Minehunting Vessel Got Sliced In Two By A Container Ship


The odds were stacked against the Greek Navy vessel when it collided with a huge container vessel in waters close to Athens.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

2 injuries. Even without knowing how seriously or whose fault I think the minehunter's crew were lucky.

Looks to be close-in. Pilot onboard?


----------



## jnorm59 (Oct 9, 2020)

Varley said:


> 2 injuries. Even without knowing how seriously or whose fault I think the minehunter's crew were lucky.
> 
> Looks to be close-in. Pilot onboard?


I see the Master of the Portuguese registered Maersk Launceston has been arrested as seems to be usual in these situations. The ship is managed by Essbergers in Germany so wouldn't like to guess his nationality. The ship is detained in Pireus


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

My memory reminds me of a ship's Captain, and First Officer, imprisoned somewhere I cannot recall where - South Korea? They were on board a tanker that had been anchored by a local ship's pilot? Someone was trying to move a barge using a tiny outboard motor powered skiff in windy conditions? The barge hit the side of the tanker causing an oil spill?


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I was on a ship with a pilot on board in Pireus coming to anchor when a conventional submarine popped up right in front of us. The pilot said that is unusual but had happened before.


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

There is an AIS plot on line showing the cargo ship altered course hard to s/board and the sweeper to port,result the Cargo vessel ending facing back to Piraeus.


----------

